# 32 Lashed FT 2011



## dcthien (May 13, 2011)

Hi, I just want to ask if it's worth to buy these boots for 170$? Are these boots good? Any info would be great, thanks.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

dcthien said:


> Hi, I just want to ask if it's worth to buy these boots for 170$? Are these boots good? Any info would be great, thanks.


I paid well over $200 for mine. I have no Idea what the MSRP is but I had to make an emergency purchase at Breck during Holiday season when my other pair of boots fell apart. $170 sounds good, I'd go for it.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Really good boots. It goes without saying that you need to try them on in person.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

great boots.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

dcthien said:


> Hi, I just want to ask if it's worth to buy these boots for 170$? Are these boots good? Any info would be great, thanks.


Not much more for 2012. Hunt down some of the black friday deals. What size?

If you don't mind regular laces

http://www.o2gearshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1_24_37&products_id=45099

with 20% off on top of that. 2012s for $130 or so


----------



## dcthien (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I wear size 8.
The 2011 boots are FT. Are there any difference in the FT and the normal lacing other than longer lacing time?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

dcthien said:


> Thanks for the info, I wear size 8.
> The 2011 boots are FT. Are there any difference in the FT and the normal lacing other than longer lacing time?


I personally like regular laces over speedlace/fast track. I never owned a pair of fast track boots, only speedlace, but I did mess around with the Fast Track on some prions. The fast track seems to work better than speedlace, however it still looks like it'll slip. You're relying on teeth instead of a knot to keep it tight. Speedlace on some burtons I had were fine until eventually they would slip on every run.

If the Fast Track had some locking mech (maybe tie them together?) it would work great. easy and fast tying. I liked that I could grab the handle and just pull until it was snug.

Laces are tried and true. They just take longer. Extra 5-10 minutes in the morning. Completely your preference.

I have wide feet and super duper skinny ankles with low foot volume. So I have to choose, pain on the outside of my foot or heel lift. The closest I got were some K2 maysis that held my feet down real well but they hurt the outside of my foot after a few minutes just walking around the house. Nike Kaiju and ZF1's were too narrow. Burton's fit ok but the stiffer burtons hurt my foot. The 32's are wiiiiide. Even with my wide feet I have a little play left and right in the boot. But they are comfy and the harness inside is real good. The top part of the inner liner is held by velcro. The bottom/ankle area has a harness you can set it as tight as you want. No more heel lift! IN some burtons when I go to press I could almost pull my foot/ankle out.


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

i have the proform password for 32 and it shows the lashed and lashed FT what are the FT's


----------



## dcthien (May 13, 2011)

I think I will go try them on first in stores and see how they fit first. I saw them on sale so I was wondering if it's a good deal. thanks a lot everyone for the info.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Extra 5-10 minutes in the morning.


5 whole minutes??? maybe even 10??? your shoelace tying diploma is a sham my friend.

have a friend video boot lacing for 10 minutes, it sounds funny!


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

^This, it takes me no longer than ten seconds to lace my boots. Same with my bindings, maybe even quicker. Guess that's why I never bought into the whole Flow or BOA boots.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> 5 whole minutes??? maybe even 10??? your shoelace tying diploma is a sham my friend.
> 
> have a friend video boot lacing for 10 minutes, it sounds funny!


????

I don't even understand what you're trying to say in the second line.

5-10 minutes is an exaggeration. Of course it doesn't take me that long. 1-3 minutes perhaps.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> ^This, it takes me no longer than ten seconds to lace my boots. Same with my bindings, maybe even quicker. Guess that's why I never bought into the whole Flow or BOA boots.


Ten seconds? Video please. I don't believe it for a second. 5 seconds each boot? That's a bold claim my friend


----------

